# buildings at Westin St. John



## buzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

I am going to be renting at Westin St. John and was wondering which buildings I should avoid/desire at the Villas.  I have a map of the villas but was hoping those of you who own or have visited could help!  Thanks!


----------



## Loriannf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Which size unit are you renting?*

I can only speak to the three bedrooms.  None of them have any real "view" as they are across the road from the resort.  Buildings 43 and 44 are the "new" units and have a very modern/urban decor, whereas buildings 41 and 42 are more "resort-like" in their decor.  There are some other differences between the "new" and old units and I would be happy to let you know more if you are renting a 3 bed; hopefully another TUGger will be able to provide more info on other units.

Lori


----------



## K Hines (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are looking at the map of the villas for rent and are in a studio, one bedroom, or 2 bedroom.  You want to be in the upper 2 buildings for view (33 or 34).  You can barely see the water from the lower buildings.  We were in a studio in building 32 in January.  It is an ourstanding place.  It is a little inconvient being across the road from the resort.  We would take the car down if we went.  We used the beaches on the far side of the island everyday, so the car rental was great.  Go to Stone Terrace and 10 Tables for dinner.  Great food.


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Out of curiosity... when are you going? What size villa are you renting? and how much are you paying?

In the past I have done research and find a better value renting independently owned homes thru a known agency. Views are better, quite a few have their own pool, better beaches and less cost.

You can always use the Westin facilities if you want. They won't stop you from eating there ( but I'm not a fan of their restaurants) or booking spa or swimming in the pool.

Caneel is another story entirely. Only small restricted sections can be used by non-residents.

JMHO


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 25, 2006)

You might get more responses if posted on the Hotel-based section of TUG.

From what I understand (from another helpful WSJ owner - Laura) - Buildings 33 and 34 have views of Great Cruz Bay. Each pair of buildings have there own pool and BBQ area.

As long as you don't rent from Westin - there are some great villa rental prices out there.


----------



## LauraS93 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Buzzy!

Let us know what unit # you are looking to rent, and I can help.  The first two digits of the four digit unit # is the building number.  The second two are for the actual unit itself.

If you want a view of Great Cruz Bay (and who doesn't?) go with buildings 33 and 34 on the hill.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

LauraS93 said:
			
		

> Hi Buzzy!
> 
> Let us know what unit # you are looking to rent, and I can help.  The first two digits of the four digit unit # is the building number.  The second two are for the actual unit itself.
> 
> If you want a view of Great Cruz Bay (and who doesn't?) go with buildings 33 and 34 on the hill.



Thanks all for your help!  I rented 3418. I was concerned because it was on the ground floor and thought I would loose my view but the owner was great and sent me pictures. Thanks everyone for their advise!!


----------



## sstamm (Mar 30, 2006)

Laura, We will be in 3419 this summer.  Do you know anything about that unit?  Sounds like we should have a view?

Thanks


----------



## dixie (Mar 30, 2006)

Can someone please tell me how to go about renting one of these places. thank you.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 30, 2006)

sstamm said:
			
		

> Laura, We will be in 3419 this summer.  Do you know anything about that unit?  Sounds like we should have a view?
> 
> Thanks



Yes - you will have a view.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 30, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to go about renting one of these places. thank you.



As to renting a WSJ Villa... there is TUG (probably the lowest prices I have seen), Redweek (small fee to join - lots of villas - some with good prices), eBay, My Resort Network, VRBO (vacation rentals by owner), and CraigsList (lots of searching).  There are a few other rental sites - search TUG.

Importantly - after you decide when to go - you will need to establish what kind of WSJ Villa you want (Starwood Vacation Ownership/Resort Collection) has the floorplans - and unless you go for one of the monster villas (private pools - sleeps 10?) - try and stay in B33 and B34 from my understanding if you want a better view.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 30, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to go about renting one of these places. thank you.


You can rent a 2BR or 3BR villa directly from Westin for $1,769 - $2,169 per night! Or go to any of the many well-known timeshare rental sites (see link at top of list of topics for the Buying, Selling, Renting forum). RedWeek, for example, currently has 29 weeks available for rent at asking prices ranging from $1,800 to (!) $12,000 for a week. Or do a simple Google search for the resort (name in quotes) and terms such as *rent* or *rental*.


----------



## buzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to go about renting one of these places. thank you.



I rented mine through vacationtimesharerentals.com.  They had a the most Westin St. Johns of all the other sites.


----------



## kcgriffin (Mar 30, 2006)

Some St John suggestions…

Delbert Hill car and jeep rental (340) 776-6637 
I like them because they are located right downtown and you can park in their lot, parking can get to be a problem sometimes.

Restaurants

•	Asolare (great for sunsets)
•	Zozo (also sunsets)
•	La Tapa
•	Tage
•	Morgans Mango
•	Lime Inn
•	Panini Beach (excellent Italian)
•	Joes BBQ hut in the center of town (it is open air, you can’t miss it!)
•	Miss Lucy’s in Coral Bay for Sunday brunch
•	Skinny Legs in Coral Bay for the best burgers on the island

Bars

•	Make sure you visit the Beach Bar.  Kenny Chesney owns a villa on St. John and has been known to make an appearance with his band and play at the Bar.

•	Woody’s Seafood shack 

•	Rumbalaya 

•	Duffys Love Shack


----------



## sstamm (Mar 31, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Yes - you will have a view.




Thanks to all for all the helpful info!!


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 1, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> You can rent a 2BR or 3BR villa directly from Westin for $1,769 - $2,169 per night! Or go to any of the many well-known timeshare rental sites (see link at top of list of topics for the Buying, Selling, Renting forum). RedWeek, for example, currently has 29 weeks available for rent at asking prices ranging from $1,800 to (!) $12,000 for a week. Or do a simple Google search for the resort (name in quotes) and terms such as *rent* or *rental*.



I still say renting a house is a much better value.
We stayed at this one for $2100 for the *week*
http://www.caribbeanvilla.com/dream/dream.html
JMHO


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 1, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> I still say renting a house is a much better value.
> We stayed at this one for $2100 for the *week*
> http://www.caribbeanvilla.com/dream/dream.html
> JMHO



Wow, lawren, was it really as great as it looks on the website???


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 1, 2006)

Arlene,

BETTER! They don't show the 6 person hot tub on the deck.   <By the way that IS the Westin in the beach shot off the deck>

That is why I would never ever buy or even rent there. The villas thru this company have everything you need and more for a much more reasonable cost.

That is only one of 4 homes we have stayed at St John.

This was my favorite, designer kitchen, open-air, gorgeous open-air garden showers, but no pool.

http://caribbeanvilla.com/stone/stone.html

No problem we were less than a flat quarter mile walk from the Westin.   

The boys preferred DreamCatcher. Which was charming but not as dramatic.

Don't get me wrong, we have stayed at the Westin but...


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Lawren,

I had saved a posting from you at least a year ago when you talked about villa rentals on St. John.  Lo and behold when our internal Starwood trade to the Westin didn't materialize (even after being on the wait list--which is rare--for 6 months, we recently gave up and rented a villa through this company.  We're staying at SeaWind in a couple of months (from the same rental company).  Since we booked only 3 months in advance, DreamCatcher wasn't available.  But we have you to thank for saving our vacation--I don't know if we would have ever thought of private villa rentals (although once we started searching there are DOZENS of villa rental websites for St. John).

Can you easily walk from Dreamcatcher to the Westin beach (for future planning purposes)?  I assume since all beaches in St. John are public, anyone can use the "Westin" beach? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lawren,
I was perusing that website but I don't understand the rates. What does the wk 2-4 business mean? I thought maybe it meant if you rent 2-4 weeks, but the rates for wk 5-6 were higher, and I wouldn't expect that. Then I thought maybe they meant timeshare weeks, but the same numbers were listed as in and out of season.


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 3, 2006)

We are going back to St John Westin for the 4th time in two weeks--we had a friend rent homes there last time for a destination wedding--as a reator I went with my broker to look at homes there==you basically pay 1.5 million and up for these villas--most are very nice but you need to be careful about the location--reception for the wedding we went to was up such a winding road the buses carrying us up bottomed out!!  The ones close to the Westin--at least for sale were "so so"--there is no way to cover the cost of these properties by renting them and I think there is a lot of competition so prices are pretty reasonable for what you get.  Since you basically have to either pay cash or self insure yourself due to hurricanes etc the owners of these homes probably don't really have to rent them and use as tax loss.
So My advice to those doing these is to try to get a map of where the house is located based on your knowledge of the island--for example proximity to Westin or "downtown".  The Westin doesn't check wristbands as Atlantis does so we found a lot of folks just use the pool and beach at the Westin which is probably what villa (non Westin) owners do.  And quite frankly the beach is better just about anywhere than the Westin.


----------



## vic714 (Apr 3, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> I still say renting a house is a much better value.
> We stayed at this one for $2100 for the *week*
> http://www.caribbeanvilla.com/dream/dream.html
> JMHO



Thanks for the info. I was thinking about purchasing a 3 BR unit, but renting there seems like the way to go. For what I would have paid in MF I can just about rent and keep my $55k in my pocket.

Victor


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 3, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> Lawren,
> I was perusing that website but I don't understand the rates. What does the wk 2-4 business mean? I thought maybe it meant if you rent 2-4 weeks, but the rates for wk 5-6 were higher, and I wouldn't expect that. Then I thought maybe they meant timeshare weeks, but the same numbers were listed as in and out of season.




Arlene the rates are based on how many people are occupying the house. Wear and tear  I guess.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 3, 2006)

dlpearson said:
			
		

> Hi Lawren,
> 
> I had saved a posting from you at least a year ago when you talked about villa rentals on St. John.  Lo and behold when our internal Starwood trade to the Westin didn't materialize (even after being on the wait list--which is rare--for 6 months, we recently gave up and rented a villa through this company.  We're staying at SeaWind in a couple of months (from the same rental company).  Since we booked only 3 months in advance, DreamCatcher wasn't available.  But we have you to thank for saving our vacation--I don't know if we would have ever thought of private villa rentals (although once we started searching there are DOZENS of villa rental websites for St. John).
> 
> ...




If I have helped one person accomplish their dream vacation then I have been blessed and I am happy. 

David, yes it is a short walk. Dreamcatcher is a bit closer to Westin than Stonehouse but a tad higher up the hill.

I don't recognize the villa name so perhaps it is a new one but I promise you will be happy with anything you rent from Caribbean Villas. We have. Please let me know how you faired.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 3, 2006)

vic714 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I was thinking about purchasing a 3 BR unit, but renting there seems like the way to go. For what I would have paid in MF I can just about rent and keep my $55k in my pocket.
> 
> Victor



Vic, My point exactly.


----------



## LauraS93 (Apr 4, 2006)

sstamm said:
			
		

> Laura, We will be in 3419 this summer.  Do you know anything about that unit?  Sounds like we should have a view?
> 
> Thanks



Per my paperwork, 3419 used to be the model 2 bedroom.  Building 34 is the best one for a view, IMHO.  You are on the bottom floor, at the very end of the row - I think you will love it!


----------



## sstamm (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## OCsun (Apr 4, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> I still say renting a house is a much better value.
> We stayed at this one for $2100 for the *week*
> http://www.caribbeanvilla.com/dream/dream.html
> JMHO



Hey Lawren,

The dream catcher looks like it might work for a girls trip since there are only 5 of us and the off season rates seem reasonable for five people.  A few questions - 1). The picture only shows two lounge chairs by the pool.  Did there happen to be four other lounge chairs on the side since it accommodates 6 people?
2). Did you have any bugs, ant's, flea's or anything like that at this villa.  I spoke to someone who experienced bites on her legs while renting a lovely private villa which she thought were flea's or something in the unit.    

I agree that the villa's on St. John have nice views.  When our family vacations in St. John we add a few nights at a private unit for my husband and I.  Then we meet at our 3 bedroom WSJ unit.  Staying at the Westin works better for the whole family for the week since it holds ten people and has kid activities.  They (we) like spending time at both the beautiful beaches St. John has to offer and the beautiful resort atmosphere of the Westin.  I doubt I could rent a full villa for for ten people for my maintenance fee.  Besides, they can do their own thing at the resort without us having to take them by car.  

My daughter likes being able to meet us directly at the Westin via their ferry without worrying about the family luggage.  My husband and I rent a car on St. Thomas then take the car ferry to St. John.  

The kids like to play on the water trampolines and large rubber rock walls they have at the Westin beach and I like the kayaks and small water vehicles they have for guests.  If the whole gang wants to go to Trunk Bay for a day or two they rent a car on St. John for $70 day.  

Either way St. John is a beautiful island.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 5, 2006)

OCsun said:
			
		

> Hey Lawren,
> 
> The dream catcher looks like it might work for a girls trip since there are only 5 of us and the off season rates seem reasonable for five people.  A few questions - 1). The picture only shows two lounge chairs by the pool.  Did there happen to be four other lounge chairs on the side since it accommodates 6 people?
> 2). Did you have any bugs, ant's, flea's or anything like that at this villa.  I spoke to someone who experienced bites on her legs while renting a lovely private villa which she thought were flea's or something in the unit.



I honestly don't remember. You could call Caribbean Villas and they will be able to tell you. I know there was an outdoor dining area on the deck with 6 chairs and at least 2 lounges, the gas grill and the 6 person hot tub. The pool area was our favorite part. We would spend the days out at the myriad of beaches and the evenings in and around the pool/hot tub.

Bugs. Nothing in the house and it is completely screened. CV is diligent about taking care of the homes they manage. There were biting insects like no see 'ums at nite on the deck but you can either start taking 100 mg B1 a week before your trip and every day you are there and they will not bother you or a DEET product. These were not a cleanliness issue just a tropical island issue.

The bed arrangement is 2 twins in one bedroom and 2 queens one in either of the other bedrooms.


----------



## OCsun (Apr 5, 2006)

Lawren,

Thanks for the information.  Sounds like a nice place and perfect girls trip hub!  Pam


----------



## sstamm (Apr 8, 2006)

We have exchanged into the Westin this summer, and thanks to Lawren's fabulous link to those villas, I think my sister and her family may try to rent one of those villas the same week.  Unfortunately, the Dreamcatcher is taken, but there seem to be several other possibilities fairly close to the Westin.

My question is this:  I assume the beaches are public, but would there be any problem in them joining us at the Westin pool?

They may end up with a villa with a pool, but we may still want to have the option of using either pool.

I don't want to do anything inappropriate, but I can't see the harm if most of us are guests of the Westin.

Any thoughts?

Lawren, thanks again for that link.  I have searched some other rental sites as well, and none of them seem as nice or as reasonable as that company.  Gotta love TUG!!


----------



## OCsun (Apr 9, 2006)

sstamm said:
			
		

> My question is this:  I assume the beaches are public, but would there be any problem in them joining us at the Westin pool?



There should be no problem having outside guests to the Westin pool.  Hope you enjoy your stay.  Make sure you let us know about your trip when you return.  Pam


----------



## short (Oct 7, 2006)

*Where is room 4314 Westin St Johns*

Where would this unit be?  I just exchanged for 3 weeks from now.  I would be interested in a resort map if anyone has one they could email me.

Thanks

Short


----------



## Loriannf (Oct 7, 2006)

*Room 4314*

Do you mean unit 4314?  If so, it's one of the newer 3 bedroom units located across the road from the main hotel.  It has it's own pool, and really, the hotel facilities are just a short walk away, and there's also a shuttle which runs throughout the property. 

If you have any further questions, feel free to email me.  (We own week 17, unit 4210 and week 18, unit 4310).

Lori


----------



## sstamm (Oct 7, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> Where would this unit be?  I just exchanged for 3 weeks from now.  I would be interested in a resort map if anyone has one they could email me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Short




Here is a link to a resort map (hope it works):    http://www.westinresortstjohn.com/location.htm

I saw your post on another thread- congrats on a great exchange!!  You will love the Westin and St. John.  I was going to offer to take it off your hands if you could not use it!!

We stayed in a 2 Br villa at the Westin this summer and loved it.  We ended up in 3118.  Not much of a view, but with all the beautiful beaches and views all over the island, it was ok.  My sister and family rented a house on the hillside above us, so we cooked together at her place (more room) and enjoyed her views.  She rented through Caribbean Villas that Lawren recommended, and was very pleased.

We walked to the pool/beach some and also used their shuttle, which was convenient.  We went to many of the island beaches, and usually ended up finishing the day at the Westin pool/beach.  The kids just loved the trampoline in the water at the Westin, plus we took advantage of the floats, kayaks, etc.  It was a great trip and I can't wait to go again!!

Have a fabulous time!!


----------



## TrippinDude (Oct 20, 2006)

*Westin Room 4111*

Looking at possibly purchasing Westin 3 bdrm #4111.

It hasn't been refurbished.  I understand a proxy vote did not pass.  If it does pass, what is the rough assessment if the refurbish these models.

Are they in terrible shape.  Is there any benefits to these older units?


----------



## TrippinDude (Oct 20, 2006)

I am thinking of purchasing unit 4111 a 3 bedroom Pool Villa...  It sounds as if this Westin unit has not been refurbished.  Can you give me info on this unit...its pluses and minuses.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 20, 2006)

TrippinDude said:
			
		

> Looking at possibly purchasing Westin 3 bdrm #4111.
> 
> It hasn't been refurbished.  I understand a proxy vote did not pass.  If it does pass, what is the rough assessment if the refurbish these models.
> 
> Are they in terrible shape.  Is there any benefits to these older units?


I can only speak to the 2Bd TH villas - the assessment was around $700.
The furnishings - carpets - drapes need to be refurbished - every thing else was fine.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 20, 2006)

For the 3BD units - ask Loriannf

also - there is more stuff on WSJ on the Hotel section


----------



## OCsun (Oct 20, 2006)

*Unit 4111 looked pretty good in April.*

Jeff, 

We own WSJ unit 4111 week #16.  Even though I was disappointed that the refurbishment did not pass, it in no way diminishes my love for my unit.   As a matter of fact, I like the general look of the current scheme over the new furniture they were proposing.  Don't get me wrong the new furniture is nice, but it follows the Westin streamline modern look, which in my opinion seems out of place in an island resort.   

I was more interested in them refurbishing the kitchen and bathrooms.  The kitchen in unit 4111 is fine, with one exceptation, the dishwasher needs to be replaced.  The refrigerator worked fine but it would have been replaced with a larger one.  It is my understanding that appliances will still be replaced as part of the normal maintenance updates.   The bathrooms are in good shape as was the kitchen counter.  The carpet and washer and dryer were practically new.

Our mattress was very comfortable and the linens are still "heavenly"    The assessment fee for the three bedrooms was around $875, which was well worth it since the units would have been like new.   Since the older units have larger living rooms, and more nature lighting due to the window placement, complete refurbishment would have made them better than the new units, in my opinion.   

The 4111 unit is a very easy walk to the main Westin Resort area and the pool has afternoon sun.  You will love it!  What week are you looking at?  Pam


----------



## TrippinDude (Oct 20, 2006)

*Unfortunately week 33.....*

I am working on closing the deal right now.  Got a great deal but it is in hurricane season...Last week before school so great for family vacation!

Someday I'll trade up and get into the winter season...but for right now with kids in school it's hard to get time off....

Pam, since you are in week 16 you are one of the bubble weeks when looking at the new Bay Vista seasons.  The Bay Vista sellout is showing weeks 16, 17 and 18 as Platinum Plus weeks.  Your week in the Pool Villa is currently a Platinum week.  Do you think Westin will reclassify your week as Platinum Plus???  I can't imagine Westin having 2 different standards at the same resort.  It gives them 3 extra weeks of sales in the higher priced category.  I am all for it as long as they allow the Pool Villa owners to follow the same schedule.  For you that would mean an extra 52400 Star Options each year!!


----------



## OCsun (Oct 21, 2006)

Jeff,

I am not sure what starwood is going to do with the current staroptions.  Since I will never use the staroptions or starpoints it makes no difference to me.  If I decide not to use my unit I would rent it.  

Starwood has adjusted their staroption charts in the past.  Pam


----------

